# The April Charlie Chat Thread



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Next Charlie Chat:

Monday, April 8th
9:00 p.m. ET live
Channels 101, 251, & 490

Suppose they will mention anything about a Dishplayer upgrade? :lol:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I certainly hope he mentions *something* regarding the dishplayer.

I hope we here more on the 721.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What's a dishplayer?  

How about any preliminary info about the 921? When will the 501 get the search function?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Be ready for 30 minutes of Merger information complete with e-mail adresses, web sites and Congressmen's names.

At least one mention of YES (still can't get solid info on this other than they're still talking).

CC Autopay! 

Calls about PBS National and why you can't get it any more in areas with local channel availability.

See ya
Tony

See ya
Tony


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

How about a mention of this "exciting" new OpenTv channel that will allow us to (presumably) do many of the account management functions which can be done at dishnetwork.com but do them on the receiver?

I bet that one of the primary functions is (of course) a large button (some will say it's an AD) to sign up for CREDIT CARD AUTOPAY right from the remote control!  

It'd be nice, though, if they could actually offer locals info and signup thru this app. Seems like it might be something that would reduce CSR calls for those that don't have a computer.

Also some info on the roll out of the Customer Support App. Will it essentially be in the same order they rolled out DISH Home? In that case, I'll probably get it fairly quickly once they start sending it. I own an early 4900 (actually IS a 4900 though, always has been. It didn't become one via software.).


----------



## edward bruzek (Mar 28, 2002)

I wouldn't expect any news on the Dishplayer. On the last retailer chat Charlie mentioned the problems he is having with Micosoft. Seems they have lost interest in the Dishplayer.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

They will probably have a big big announce a multi-year carriage contract with ABC, thus ensuring continued carriage of ABC's channels and the return of ESPN Classic. Of course, we would know for about a week already.

Also, a YES update....


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

What is up with Credit Card Autopay? It seems like E* is hell-bent on promoting this. They force you to enroll in it if you want to participate in any of their deals/discounts. It's mentioned every 5 seconds on the Info channels or Charlie Chats. Is CCAP something that D* doesn't have and E* is trying to boast about it in order to compete?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Both E* and D* offer CC auto pay


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2002)

The search feature has already been added to the DishPVR501. I was surfing my guide, and a little search thing popped up and went back to my guide again. I checked my menu, and sure enough. "Themes and Search" is there now. Too bad no keyboard with this one, but we can't have it all. 

http://www.geocities.com/dishcustomer/Dish.html


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm sure you could tell who that unregistered guy was.  I REALLY hope Charlie adds at least one high-quality basic channel soon. There are MANY that could please many customers, and a couple that need to be added BACK.


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

I would like to see the local channels renumbered to their actual numbers. I was at a friend's who has Directtv and it sure made it easy to use the local channels when DirectTv has them listed under their normal numbers. (Local Channel numbers were < 100)

Yes I know this isn't a very important change just a nicety


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually it was mentioned on the last Charlie Chat they are currently working on software which will remap your local channels to their proper local channel numbers.

Sounds like a cool idea, I just hope that feature can be turned off on my Dish 6000 because my local HD stations map themselves to stations as well.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Actually it was mentioned on the last Charlie Chat they are currently working on software which will remap your local channels to their proper local channel numbers.
> 
> Sounds like a cool idea, I just hope that feature can be turned off on my Dish 6000 because my local HD stations map themselves to stations as well. *


In reverse, I was at my in-laws who have E* and it drove me crazy the our local channel 4 was actually channel 719. On D*, channel 4 is channel 4.

At least they are there, just some extra numbers to try to remember.


----------



## slojim (Apr 6, 2002)

AutoPay also generates a lot of money to E*.
Anyone ever cancels, switches to D, etc. there are absolutely no refunds of money credits due.
Jim


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually, I thought what happened was that E* would keep that money in your account with them, should you ever return. I agree though, that it is shady that they won't refund it by sending someone a check or similar type idea.

I wonder how much interest they collect simply from these customers' funds that are just sitting in an E* interest-bearing account?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

For those of you who cant see the chat, our Transponder Chart God, TNGTony will post his world famous Charlie Chat recaps here after the chat is complete. (At least I hope he will)


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2002)

I hope that Charlie says Dish is adding Trio and Goodlife Television. (B-Mania tv is way too much to ask for)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I want info on the 721, the return date of ESPN Classic, information on the Dishplayer Upgrade and no mention of Credit Card autopay.


----------



## psecic (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DBSOgre _
> *I'm sure you could tell who that unregistered guy was.  I REALLY hope Charlie adds at least one high-quality basic channel soon. There are MANY that could please many customers, and a couple that need to be added BACK. *


Like BBCWorld.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Has anybody heard from Tony? Is he going to recap tonights Charlie Chat?

Well if Tony can't I hope you can again Scott.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I talked to Tony, he will be doing tonights recap (YIPPIE!)

He said the recap could be delayed as his PC is having the Hicups (the PC reboots itself for no reason when it feels like it wants too)

I made sure his PC was not actually a DishPlayer  (Although it sounds like one)

I look forward to his recaps!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Crap! I missed it! Argghhhhhh


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Didnt miss much as usual, nothing ground breaking was said that we already dont know. Check out Tony Summary for specifics.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

You really don't even have to watch Charlie Chat, just read Tony or Scotts recap. I miss it everytime, I just read the recap.
I always record it, but I never go back and watch it.


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I watched my first Charlie Chat last night as a new E* subscriber. It was generally ok, but it was not as interesting as I might have thought. Almost all the information disseminated had been already mentioned on this forum with more detail. That being said, I'm not sorry I watched it. I like hearing straight from Charlie his thoughts, even if some of it is spin.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pmichael _
> *I watched my first Charlie Chat last night as a new E* subscriber. It was generally ok, but it was not as interesting as I might have thought. Almost all the information disseminated had been already mentioned on this forum with more detail. That being said, I'm not sorry I watched it. I like hearing straight from Charlie his thoughts, even if some of it is spin. *


I agree with you. Even though information reported on the Charlie chats is old news to readers of this forum, it is nice being able to see the face of the man in charge and his reaction to the questions put to him.

You will probably have much more interest in the technical chat which is coming May 13th.


----------

